# Writing the shirt sizes when re-labeling with print



## sk8man311 (Feb 10, 2009)

So if I buy tear-away tag shirts and remove the labels, I'd like to screen print my own label including the washing instructions, etc. 
But if you have diff shirt sizes, does that mean you'd have to have a different screen for each size to state M, L, XL? I'd like to just use one screen for all labels. 

Also, has anybody tried printing with grey for the label on white shirts? Did it look alright? I just don't like using the black ink where it shows through from the outside. 

Thx!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can put all the sizes you need on 1 screen. Just tape off the sizes you are not printing.

A light gray would be fine on a white shirt. Although I like to use one of the colors from my design.


----------



## sk8man311 (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh great idea! Thanks


----------

